
2 years since gliechtenstein disappeared - lachdoug
https://www.reddit.com/r/RBI/comments/bwv5eo/public_software_developer_just_disappeared_no/
======
lachdoug
Ethan, if you're out there, please post to let people know that you're
alright.

~~~
athriren
I hope you find your friend.

